# 5 man Softball--- Iron man



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I enjoy the sport... even though i suck at it... me and my family have put together this format of play... It's alot of fun and have did a test run games and had a great time... so here is the format.. we are doing a tornememt lots of fun and you will play your butt off!!!!

5 man (6 man roster max) softball tournament. Garantreed 8 games of play. 3 teams of 5 play each other at the same time.. One team batts while one team fields the infield and pitchure and the other team of 5 field the outfield and catcher.. once 3 outs are made the teams switch positions. till all have batted and fielded thats 1 inning. there will be 4 innings of play per game.(thats 32 innings of play per team... imagine all the atbats you will have) so equal atbatts and fielding opurtninty for everyone. run cap of 7 runs per inning per team. at the end of 8 games of play the team with the most runs wins.

Unlimited homeruns! 

Prizes will be given to winning team!!

Legal USSSA bats allowed!!

$150 per team (8 games guaranteed)

Home run derby incorperated into the play of 8 games.. For $10 a player you can enter the home run challange. The guy with the most homeruns at the end wins a brand new bat. (Combat spiked 2013 usssa bat) sign up day of play!

All procceds will go directly to the Utah Hemophilia Foundation!!!

Friday and Saturday games played

*ONLY 18 TEAMS will be accepted* so sign up early. Slots will fill fast!!!

Contact: 

Chad Noorda 435-740-0749
Kevin Noorda 435-452-1959

Credit cards can be accepted for payment!!

The games will be played in Brigham City

sponsors for games, Jasper engines, Valvoline oil, Crus oil, Oriley auto parts, HH tax, Levit group, Fox Insurance, Leo's Auto Service, Six point Construction, Eliason Ranch Trucking, 

A good time to be had for a great Foundation!!!


----------

